#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-04-21
<MacSlow> elopio, hey there...
<elopio> MacSlow: hello!
<MacSlow> elopio, I'm trying to get the shell-rotation AP-test working with scenarios according to your suggestion in the MP-comments... but it's failing and not working as expected.
<elopio> MacSlow: can you push your code so I can take a look?
<MacSlow> elopio, I'm pushing my current changes to a temp. branch for you to have a look, if I overlooked something...
<MacSlow> elopio, pushed to lp:~macslow/unity8/shellRotation-scenarios
<elopio> MacSlow: what's the problem you are seeing?
<MacSlow> elopio, one sec...
<MacSlow> elopio, hm... the unity8.shell.tests.test_rotation.TestFakeSensor.test_fake_sensor worked now with the senarios...
<MacSlow> elopio, trying unity8.shell.tests.test_rotation.TestRotationWithApp.test_rotation_with_webbrowser_app again...
<MacSlow> elopio, ok... that worked too... but using the scenarios makes the test take much longer compared to the scenario-less approach.
<MacSlow> up
<MacSlow> oops :)
<MacSlow> elopio, I pushed to lp:~macslow/unity8/shellRotation now
<elopio> MacSlow: yes, slower but clearer. If it becomes a problem, we can spend some time doing less unity restarts and parallelizing.
<MacSlow> elopio, there are still two suggestions/issues I need to address... I'll poke you again, when I'm done for a re-review
<elopio> MacSlow: I have a couple of things. But finishing a meeting, will ping you soon.
<MacSlow> elopio, I don't think I can finish it all today before my EOD (in one hour)... I'll probably ping you via eMail
<elopio> ok, I better paste my comments in the branch.
<MacSlow> elopio, which deb provides this flake8 python-module?
<elopio> MacSlow: python3-flake8
<MacSlow> elopio, I guess you want to see them all fixed... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10861944/
<elopio> MacSlow: yes, please :)
<MacSlow> up
<MacSlow> *sigh*
<Saviq> hey guys, do you have an idea how to work around this failure https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2080/console
<Saviq> it is a real bug (bug #1421009), but until we can fix it, I'd like to try a workaround that would catch the introspection timeout and restart unity in that case
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<Saviq> but it seems ap catches the timeout and tries again... and again... and again... which, in itself seems to be a bug (shall I file?)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-04-22
<MacSlow> elopio, hey there... can you point me to a guide/example wrt to ap-fixtures (https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/shellRotation/+merge/256493/comments/639107)
<elopio> MacSlow: not specific to autopilot: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/fixtures
<MacSlow> elopio, ah ok... looking
<elopio> MacSlow: we can also pair if you need an extra hand on it, just ping us.
<MacSlow> elopio, I probably will... this too is new ground for me
<MacSlow> elopio, I didn't even write LaunchUnityWithFakeSensors in the first place
<elopio> MacSlow: I wrote it :)
<MacSlow> elopio, oh... and I'm meant to refactor it... :)
<elopio> MacSlow: that probably shouldn't happen in this MP though, already too big.
<MacSlow> elopio, I would welcome that... but Saviq suggested it...
<MacSlow> elopio, by now i'm so worn out on that branch... I would really like to be able to put it to an end... I fixed all the other issues
<elopio> Saviq: are you ok with filling a bug about turning the Unity launch into a fixture, a doing it in a following branch?
<MacSlow> elopio, so if you would take another look
<Saviq> elopio, MacSlow, sure, just file a bug for it and land as is
<Saviq> but before we touch either that or the base UnityTestCase there, we need to factor it out
<MacSlow> elopio, you file the fixture-refactor wishlist/bug?
<Saviq> (again)
<elopio> MacSlow: one second.
<elopio> MacSlow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1447206
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1447206 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "in autopilot tests, UnityTestCase setup is too big and complicated" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> MacSlow: your branch looks good now. Only two minor details:
<elopio> - I would rename main_win to main_window
<elopio> - I would change
<elopio> 438+            logger.info('unsupported orientation ' + self.action + ' skipped.')
<elopio> to
<elopio> self.skipTest('unsupported orientation ' + self.action)
<MacSlow> elopio, wilco
<MacSlow> elopio, that skipTest needs to happen at the beginning of test_rotation_with_webbrowser_app(), right?
<elopio> MacSlow: would be good, yes. The earlier you discover that the test can't be run, the less wasted time you spend on it.
<elopio> in this case I think you can't put it as the first step of the test, but certainly you can move it up a little.
<MacSlow> I put it after self.shell_proxy = unity_with_sensors.main_win.select_single('Shell') before the app is launched...
<MacSlow> that saves at least a bit of execution time I guess
<MacSlow> elopio, pushed suggested fix... r1611
<elopio> MacSlow: ok, +1. Now, how do we confirm jenkins' tests are passing?
<MacSlow> elopio, I added a further comment on the build-depencecies in the MP's description... it needs libunity-api-dev >= 7.97 which isn't released yet... all we can do is wait
<elopio> MacSlow: awesome. Thanks for working on this.
<elopio> when I proposed this to be in our previous sprint, I was expecting our team to help you more with the scenarios and the fixtures and all the python details.
<elopio> but then I went on vacations, got drunk and forgot about work :)
<elopio> I mentioned this in our retrospective, so next time we really help devs to get the tests done, not just point out the way to go.
<MacSlow> elopio, well... at least I left the fixture-refactor for you to do :)
<elopio> MacSlow: ah, well... I'm not sure I will be able to do it. That's a negotiation between your manager and my manager to see who does it.
<elopio> I might some free time tomorrow though, I'll try to sneak it in this week.
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-04-23
<fgimenez> hi Saviq, yesterday i took a look into this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2080/console during my vanguard turn
<fgimenez> Saviq, i haven't confirmed it yet but it seems that the messages are coming from the dbus package http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/dbus-python/vivid/view/head:/dbus/proxies.py#L413
<fgimenez> Saviq, this seems to be the loop http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/dbus-python/vivid/view/head:/dbus/proxies.py#L386
<Saviq> fgimenez, oh, I'd think the exception would be raised in that case?
<fgimenez> Saviq, i'll try to confirm it this evening and ping you with the results
<Saviq> fgimenez, thanks
<fgimenez> elopio, it seems  that Savic's issue https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2080/console comes from the dbus library
<fgimenez> elopio, i've managed to reproduce something similar http://paste.ubuntu.com/10871535/ by modifying this function http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/dbus-python/vivid/view/head:/dbus/connection.py#L602
<fgimenez> elopio, this happens when calling autopilot/introspection/_search.py#get_proxy_object_for_existing_process, but there's no exception raised, should ap be aware of any timeout?
<elopio> fgimenez: lots of information, that's good, thanks!
<elopio> and I don't know. I'm still parsing what you are saying. fgimenez: it would be better to send an email to veebers, with cc to the qa list.
<elopio> fgimenez: the issue is that unity is dying, right? What you are digging is to report a better error message in that case? or am I completely lost?
<fgimenez> elopio, yep, ap is trying to get the proxy object for the unity8 process, but it has already died, or is not accessible by dbus
<fgimenez> elopio, then it seems that dbus spends a lot of time asking the introspection tree
<fgimenez> elopio, locally and with a custom error_handler it doesn't take too much, in jenkins the job timeout is expired
<fgimenez> elopio, will put it together in an email, i'll try to understand first which objects are queried exactly in dbus after the first error
<elopio> fgimenez: nice.
<elopio> fgimenez: Saviq: about restarting as a workaround while you solve the unity hang, I think I prefer to keep the tests failing.
<Saviq> fgimenez, in our case unity8 is deadlocked in dbus (bug #1421009)
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<Saviq> elopio, meh, but we might get ↑ fixed soon anyway
<elopio> Saviq: that would be perfect :)
<balloons> veebers, heya. So mhall is away in London this week, but apartly IS is running into some trouble with his request to land things (including the docs). Just wanted to give you a heads up
<veebers> balloons: ack thanks. Any idea what the issues are?
<balloons> veebers, my brain is failing me at this hour. Presumably they are noted in the ticket should you have a link handy
<balloons> we can inquire directly with IS; might be better
